# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ««کمک فوری»» مربوط به ثبت نام کنکور

## Victoria97

من نام خانوادگیم رو از مهرماه امسال که چهارم هستم تغییر دارم کارنامه کل و مدرک دیپلمم با فامیلی قبلیم صادر شده و سوابق تحصیلیم رو هم با همون فامیلی قبلی تایید کردم چون خودش دقیقا این نکته رو ذکر کرده... دوستان به نظر شما من فرم ثبت نام کنکور رو با کدوم فامیلیم باید پر کنم؟؟؟!!!! لطفا سریعا یاریم کنید!!

----------


## alireza241

پیشنهاد میکنم به اداره آ.پ منطقه مراجعه کنید!
بنظرم باید اطلاعاتتون توی پایگاه ساحت ویرایش بشه و بعدش بتونین با مشخصات فعلی ثبت نام کنین!

----------

